
Xiaomi Offers a Phone, Laptop, Mi Band 3, BT Headset for the Price of an iPhone - maltalex
https://www.xda-developers.com/xiaomi-offer-smartphone-laptop-wearable-headset-same-price-iphone/
======
blahxblah
and i don't want any of them, because i don't trust xiaomi with any of the
personal data these things store

